# Class not found oder wat?



## RedWing (13. Oktober 2003)

Bin am verzweifeln.
Da ich zur Zeit Informatik studiere ist es an der Zeit mir Java beizubringen. Nun bin ich auf
folgendes Problem gestossen:
Ich hab die j2sdk unter Linux installiert und habe auch alle 
notwendigen Konfigurationen durchgeführt(JAVA_HOME gesetzt und CLASSPATH auf . gesetzt).
Trotz des angegeben classpaths bekom ich beim ausführen trotzdem noch 
folgende Exception geaschmissen:
$java Sum7.class ==>
"Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Sum7/class"

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was ich da falsch mach oder vergessen hab?
Wäre euch über jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

MfG RedWing

Hier mein dazugehöriger Code:
$cat Sum7.java
/***
public class Sum7
{
        public static void main(String[] args){
                int erg = 0;
                double sum = 0;
                for(double i = 100; i < 1000; i++){
                        erg = (int)i/7;
                        if(erg - i/7 > 0 || erg - i/7 < 0){}
                        else
                                sum = sum + i;
                }
                System.out.println(sum);
        }
}
***/
Distribution: SuSE8.2


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. Oktober 2003)

Servus!

Probiers doch einfach mal mit:


```
java Sum7
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## RedWing (16. Oktober 2003)

Worx fine
Thanx


----------

